# Changed my stance on the mask issue.



## squatting dog (Jul 16, 2020)

I have now officially changed my mind about masks.
I would like our president to issue an executive order that masks will now be mandatory in all public places for at least 2 months.
Why the change you ask? Simple... If everyone now has to wear a mask, that means the whole country can now open back up. ( no reason for any lock downs)
Kids can go back to school  ( teachers can't say they're being put in danger now )
prisoners can go back to jail. 
All business can now open. (again, no danger to the public)
Congress must go back to work. (okay, I'm not sure that's a good thing)
The economy booms. (as all are working)
Won't need mail in ballots, because again, everyone will be protected.
Now, for those who say what about touching the voting machine's, no sweat, got it covered. Everyone gets a pair of food handlers throw away glove's before entering the booth. Those gloves are cheap and can be bought by the millions. 
A secondary bonus with masks, is everyone who comes to vote now has to show that their face matches their ID .(can you say voter ID) Faces to be shown from a safe distance of course.
The big bonus.... 2 months of no people to people contact should surely weaken if not eliminate the virus. 
The bigger bonus... 2 months means the country would be in great shape again, and it would still be before election day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 16, 2020)

I am still going to vote by mail as it's been an option in my state for a long time and it's much easier than going to a place with people standing in line.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm glad that you changed your stance on wearing a mask even though I detect a note of sarcasm in your post.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 16, 2020)

Yesterday again, the bus drivers and I were the only people wearing masks on the bus-  even though there's a box of masks and a bottle of hand sanitizer for anyone who wanted them.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 16, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm glad that you changed your stance on wearing a mask even though I detect a note of sarcasm in your post.



No sarcasm intended. (a first for me)   It just occurred to me today that a 2 month deal might end all the madness, and take politics out of the discussion.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 16, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> No sarcasm intended. (a first for me)   It just occurred to me today that a 2 month deal might end all the madness, and take politics out of the discussion.


Sure, but it would require everybody cooperating..  what's the chance of that?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 16, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> No sarcasm intended. (a first for me)   It just occurred to me today that a 2 month deal might end all the madness, and take politics out of the discussion.



It would all be part of a reasonable solution, e.g., people can go to work (with masks) and go about their essential business (with masks) or go to school (with masks) or shop (with masks) but they can't crowd into bars or go to concerts or political rallies, masks or no masks, until the end of the calendar year or until daily infections drop below 1000 per day nationwide (currently at 65,000 and seem to be rising).


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 16, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> It would all be part of a reasonable solution, e.g., people can go to work (with masks) and go about their essential business (with masks) or go to school (with masks) or shop (with masks) but they can't crowd into bars or go to concerts or political rallies, masks or no masks, until the end of the calendar year or until daily infections drop below 1000 per day nationwide (currently at 65,000 and seem to be rising).


But there are too many of "the 'ME' Generation" with 'Gonna do what *I *want.. nobody can tell *me *what to do..  *my* rights.. waa waa waa!" and passing the same self-centeredness on to young people.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 16, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> But there are too many of "the 'ME' Generation" with 'Gonna do what *I *want.. nobody can tell *me *what to do..  *my* rights.. waa waa waa!" and passing the same self-centeredness on to young people.


Well, if the law says the bars are closed, and the bars are open, you put the bar owner in jail.  If the law says you wear a mask on the bus, you don't get on the bus without a mask.  If you do, you pay a fine or go to jail.  I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 16, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Well, if the law says the bars are closed, and the bars are open, you put the bar owner in jail.  If the law says you wear a mask on the bus, you don't get on the bus without a mask.  If you do, you pay a fine or go to jail.  I don't see a problem with that.


and I agree with you.


----------



## rgp (Jul 16, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> But there are too many of "the 'ME' Generation" with 'Gonna do what *I *want.. nobody can tell *me *what to do..  *my* rights.. waa waa waa!" and passing the same self-centeredness on to young people.




 I am not arguing with you really......I see your point but .......

  In reality this country was founded on the exact principles you see as negative. By that I mean our founders fought the oppression of a tyrannical government , fought for religious freedom , etc. & so-on.

 Laws were never meant to be imposed over night. Laws were meant to be decided by a governing body. Congress/National senate/state senate,etc. Trickle on down to as local as ?

 And people are rebelling against these [shoot from the hip] decisions, that are putting folks out of work. and closing businesses that were hard fought to build .......... only to have nothing but closed doors.  

If folks didn't fight against the _big_ issues 244 years ago, we wouldn't have what we have . Well now these are the _big_ issues.


----------



## rgp (Jul 16, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Well, if the law says the bars are closed, and the bars are open, you put the bar owner in jail.  If the law says you wear a mask on the bus, you don't get on the bus without a mask.  If you do, you pay a fine or go to jail.  I don't see a problem with that.




The mask/bus thing is almost silly really.......to get on the bus, yeah, put on the damn mask.

But the bar/restaurant thing ? .......... now you're affecting peoples income/livelihood . Perhaps the bar owner & the staff have no other means of income ? Matter of fact, good chance of that .

Open the places, let those who choose to go there go, and those who choose not to ..... well

In my case for example, it would be easy for me to sit here and talk bossy. When I stay home for other reasons than covid, and I have a pension for income. So who am i to just tell someone else what to do , when maybe they have no other way to feed themselves & their family.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 16, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> No sarcasm intended. (a first for me)   It just occurred to me today that a 2 month deal might end all the madness, and take politics out of the discussion.


I apologize for doubting your sincerity.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 16, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> If the law says you wear a mask on the bus, you don't get on the bus without a mask.  If you do, you pay a fine or go to jail.  I don't see a problem with that.


The problem with that is, how do you enforce it? We've already had a bus driver killed because he tried to get someone to wear a mask as well as a security guard in a grocery store. I'm sure there's been more. It's easy to say  "No mask no entry," but some poor stiff making $10 an hour is stuck enforcing the law


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 16, 2020)

rgp said:


> The mask/bus thing is almost silly really.......to get on the bus, yeah, put on the damn mask.
> 
> But the bar/restaurant thing ? .......... now you're affecting peoples income/livelihood . Perhaps the bar owner & the staff have no other means of income ? Matter of fact, good chance of that .
> 
> Open the places, let those who choose to go there go, and those who choose not to ..... well


The problem is, they then spread the virus at work to some poor older schmuck who's over 60 and at high risk but can't afford to retire yet. If someone wants to play Russian Roulette I could care less because they're the only one dying. This is way different. I'm all for American rugged individualism, but some time you have to come together for the common good. I do agree it's much easier for us retired folk to feel this way.


----------



## rgp (Jul 16, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> The problem is, they then spread the virus at work to some poor older schmuck who's over 60 and at high risk but can't afford to retire yet. If someone wants to play Russian Roulette I could care less because they're the only one dying. This is way different. I'm all for American rugged individualism, but some time you have to come together for the common good. I do agree it's much easier for us retired folk to feel this way.




  Only if that poor old schmuck chose to go there .... if he fears it ? then he should stay home.


----------



## rgp (Jul 16, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> The problem with that is, how do you enforce it? We've already had a bus driver killed because he tried to get someone to wear a mask as well as a security guard in a grocery store. I'm sure there's been more. It's easy to say  "No mask no entry," but some poor stiff making $10 an hour is stuck enforcing the law




  Good point.... Bus drivers are not the police, and they have no [real] law / authority to back them.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 16, 2020)

rgp said:


> Only if that poor old schmuck chose to go there .... if he fears it ? then he should stay home.


No, that's not how it works.  Young schmuck goes to bar, contracts virus, goes home and gives it to grandpa (easy since he is probably living in grandpa's basement."


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 16, 2020)

rgp said:


> Only if that poor old schmuck chose to go there .... if he fears it ? then he should stay home.


No you miss my point. He doesn't go to the bar, he's distancing. But he has to go to work where he encounters the careless bar goer and gets sick. That's the problem. If the people in bars only got sick themselves and didn't spread it, I'd say you go girl/boy.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 16, 2020)

I never would have guessed there would be so many anti-masks people in view of the soaring number of deaths. I wonder if there was a military invasion how many Americans would claim it is their constitutional right not to follow orders from the military to protect themselves and their neighbors.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)

There are people in my dept at work who have traveled & been out partying. They have come to work with no masks. They are now being tested & quarantined for 2 weeks. God only knows who all has been infected. The consequence of not everyone cooperating is the fact that almost everyone will get it. Some of us will die because we have to work with these careless people.


----------



## connect1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Wearing masks is great, but all I see is people pulling them down under their chin to talk.
Keep it on please, people can still hear you.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2020)

Publix markets has made masks mandatory. However, I was waiting in the car, while the wife went into the store for an item, and saw several people entering the market without masks. Did not see anyone enforcing the rule. Cops in schools, do we need cops in stores too? Is there really an answer to this?


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 17, 2020)

This is me - in hospital back in April having a really fun time with COVID-19. You know - the virus that some say does not exist? I lost 3 stone in 3 weeks. I was lucky enough to avoid needing to go on a ventilator by using the CPAP mask you see me wearing. It’s tight and uncomfortable - very! I needs to be to force high levels of oxygen into you that helps repair the damage the virus is doing. During my 10 days in hospital I wore this for long periods of time including overnight. I honestly thought that I was going to die and never see my family again. When I came home I could still feel it on my face 24/7 for about 3 weeks. I’d wake during the night - feel it on my face and go into a panic attack thinking I was still in hospital and that coming home was just a dream. It’s been almost three months now and I still get the occasional nightmare and panic attack. I’ve always said I will only wear a face mask if forced to do so. Well here we are. So I will wear one. And yes - I fully expect the results to be unpleasant. 

If I can do it - YOU can do it. Do it for each other. You do not want this virus - trust me.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2020)

@-Oy-!  Wow!  So sorry about this. Thank you for sharing your experience wih us.  

Are you fully recovered other than the occasional nightmares and panic attacks, or have you had ongoing symptoms?


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 17, 2020)

rgp said:


> I am not arguing with you really......I see your point but .......
> 
> In reality this country was founded on the exact principles you see as negative. By that I mean our founders fought the oppression of a tyrannical government , fought for religious freedom , etc. & so-on.
> 
> ...


True..  but sometimes it comes to the point where people should realize the rights and good of all are much more important than individual rights.


----------



## rgp (Jul 17, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> True..  but sometimes it comes to the point where people should realize the rights and good of all are much more important than individual rights.




 But they see the individual rights, as the rights of all. It's kind of a catch-22 I suppose........jmo


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 17, 2020)

Sometimes sacrifices have to be made for the good of everyone. A mask isn't that big a deal in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 17, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I have now officially changed my mind about masks.
> I would like our president to issue an executive order that masks will now be mandatory in all public places for at least 2 months.
> Why the change you ask? Simple... If everyone now has to wear a mask, that means the whole country can now open back up. ( no reason for any lock downs)
> Kids can go back to school  ( teachers can't say they're being put in danger now )
> ...


Sadly, this is what should have been done from Day One.  Of course, masks would have had to be hospital grade, not handkerchiefs!


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @-Oy-!  Wow!  So sorry about this. Thank you for sharing your experience wih us.
> 
> Are you fully recovered other than the occasional nightmares and panic attacks, or have you had ongoing symptoms?



No symptoms but plenty of problems still. I have six weeks of Physio sessions followed by group therapy sessions starting next week so hopefully they will help. The Doc says it will probably be a year before I'm fully fit.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this, Oy.  I wonder if sharing more of these graphic descriptions of this horrible disease would wake up some of the non-mask wearers?


----------



## rgp (Jul 17, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Sometimes sacrifices have to be made for the good of everyone. A mask isn't that big a deal in the grand scheme of things.



 Your right, the Mask is no big deal.....but it is the over-night/shoot from the hip placement of the law / ordnance that upsets some. Again, law should not be mandated by one person, basically over night. To some/many ... that is scary.

  "When _governments_ fear the people, there is liberty. When the people fear the _government_, there is _tyranny_. "


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2020)

rgp said:


> Your right, the Mask is no big deal.....but it is the over-night/shoot from the hip placement of the law / ordnance that upsets some. Again, law should not be mandated by one person, basically over night. To some/many ... that is scary.
> 
> "When _governments_ fear the people, there is liberty. When the people fear the _government_, there is _tyranny_. "


I have come to fear the US government, but not because of face masks. 
Couldn't agree more that laws should not be mandated by one person, basically over night.


----------



## Knight (Jul 17, 2020)

I think oy's picture and explanation should be with his permission presented as a public service announcement explaining the reality of this virus. 

Back in Jan & Feb there was information about the virus but ignored as it not being a problem for the rest of the world. That changed but there remains those that are content with the it won't happen to me mindset. Videos are still available of what was happening in China back then. 

As for who or how a law is set in motion the  ability to enforce one just isn't there. So for politicians it's a win situation. They are "doing all they can" yet knowing that enforcing isn't a reality.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 17, 2020)

Knight said:


> I think oy's picture and explanation should be with his permission presented as a public service announcement explaining the reality of this virus.
> 
> Back in Jan & Feb there was information about the virus but ignored as it not being a problem for the rest of the world. That changed but there remains those that are content with the it won't happen to me mindset. Videos are still available of what was happening in China back then.
> 
> As for who or how a law is set in motion the  ability to enforce one just isn't there. So for politicians it's a win situation. They are "doing all they can" yet knowing that enforcing isn't a reality.


I heard vague references to it in March, but not anything direct til April.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jul 17, 2020)

Do masks harbor bacteria?


----------



## Knight (Jul 17, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Do masks harbor bacteria?


Yes

you might want to google this
cleaning masks cdc


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2020)

I have seen several stores with armed guards at the doors and inside to make certain everyone is masked.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Do masks harbor bacteria?


I have all reusable masks and spray them and or wash them.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jul 17, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I have all reusable masks and spray them and or wash them.



Heard a tale about an elderly woman who was confirmed as having Covid-19.  Husband insisted on 2nd and then 3rd opinions and all MDs rendered the same diagnosis.  He kept pressing the issue insisting on more testing for his wife who was incidentally gravely ill.

Turns out it was Legionnaire's.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 17, 2020)

rgp said:


> Your right, the Mask is no big deal.....but it is the over-night/shoot from the hip placement of the law / ordnance that upsets some. Again, law should not be mandated by one person, basically over night. To some/many ... that is scary.
> 
> "When _governments_ fear the people, there is liberty. When the people fear the _government_, there is _tyranny_. "


Yes but you need to remember...they're just trying to keep us all safe the only way they know how. I truly don't see the mask thing as a political issue or a rights issue. I believe in my heart that they aren't out to place fear in us with the masking. I just think right now that as dangerous as COVID is & as fast as it's spreading...their only concern right now is to slow it down so it doesn't kill us all.

I think the news media is having a ball scaring the hell out of people but I believe the CDC or the WHO or whoever are just trying to get this under control. The problem is they should've all sat down & had their little chat & agreed to do this from the get go. Maybe we wouldn't be in this predicament. But it's part of their responsibility to do what needs to be done to keep from having everyone die from these things when they pop up.

When you consider how little they know & how little can be done & how fast & furious this thing is becoming...they are in grave danger of being judged for not keeping us safe. I think those that want to be vaccinated should do it when the time comes. And if those of us who don't have to mask up forever then so be it.

At least they're trying. I think if a certain someone would have had their way...they might have covered this whole thing up & never told us & let us all die.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 17, 2020)

I watched a segment on the aircraft carrier Thedore Roosevelt . Everyone was wearing masks. Everyone.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I have seen several stores with armed guards at the doors and inside to make certain everyone is masked.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 18, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 114081


Ouch!  This is in Canada .  A man was not wearing a mask and the incident escalated and he was shot.  Terrible.  
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/fatal-haliburton-shooting-siu-1.5650761


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 114081


LOL! Yay for jammies!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 19, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> View attachment 113997
> 
> This is me - in hospital back in April having a really fun time with COVID-19. You know - the virus that some say does not exist? I lost 3 stone in 3 weeks. I was lucky enough to avoid needing to go on a ventilator by using the CPAP mask you see me wearing. It’s tight and uncomfortable - very! I needs to be to force high levels of oxygen into you that helps repair the damage the virus is doing. During my 10 days in hospital I wore this for long periods of time including overnight. I honestly thought that I was going to die and never see my family again. When I came home I could still feel it on my face 24/7 for about 3 weeks. I’d wake during the night - feel it on my face and go into a panic attack thinking I was still in hospital and that coming home was just a dream. It’s been almost three months now and I still get the occasional nightmare and panic attack. I’ve always said I will only wear a face mask if forced to do so. Well here we are. So I will wear one. And yes - I fully expect the results to be unpleasant.
> 
> If I can do it - YOU can do it. Do it for each other. You do not want this virus - trust me.


OMG...so sorry you went through that. Thank you so much for sharing this...very courageous of you! I hope the virus has not caused any long term adverse affects for you Oy.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 19, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMG...so sorry you went through that. Thank you so much for sharing this...very courageous of you! I hope the virus has not caused any long term adverse affects for you Oy.


 Thanks - I still have some issues both physical and mental/emotional - but I'm getting help with both


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 19, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I have now officially changed my mind about masks.
> I would like our president to issue an executive order that masks will now be mandatory in all public places for at least 2 months.
> Why the change you ask? Simple... If everyone now has to wear a mask, that means the whole country can now open back up. ( no reason for any lock downs)
> Kids can go back to school  ( teachers can't say they're being put in danger now )
> ...



That could work but I think it will be gone no matter what by 11-4-20.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 19, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> That could work but I think it will be gone no matter what by 11-4-20.


To clarify, such a mandate would take close to end of August to implement, then there are just two months left.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2020)

I don't think it will be gone by election day. I HOPE it will, but I doubt it., it's just too big.
Sorry to be a bummer, but that's what I think.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 19, 2020)

You are not a bummer, COVID is.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> That could work but I think it will be gone no matter what by 11-4-20.


Just out of curiosity...if you think this will be all over by 11/4...how do you explain all these dead people & people who have it?


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Just out of curiosity...if you think this will be all over by 11/4...how do you explain all these dead people & people who have it?


To give you a complete and full answer here will require politics and I'm fairly certain that is not the point of this board. 
People die every day, from all sorts of things, I have lost 4 S/O's from various causes and I'm not even 60 for a couple more months, .  If we don't give a damn about the 250,000+who die every year in the US or from  medical errors and the additional people who die of all of the other reasons, logic says it is hyped, I'm not saying it is not real, I'm saying it is hyped up and will end when it is no longer useful to have it in the public eye.   If other Countries can avoid the number of deaths and  did not do what we did, it is hyped, hype tends to end when the vote is over.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Well that's not f****d up at all on the part of the important folk. LOL! Thanks for the response.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 27, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Yesterday again, the bus drivers and I were the only people wearing masks on the bus- even though there's a box of masks and a bottle of hand sanitizer for anyone who wanted them.


For months now the bus drivers have not been wearing masks,  nor most bus passengers, nor most anyone.    Pilots, truck drivers, nurses, doctors,  and other groups learned quickly or gradually that the masks harmed instead of helping,  so groups of people in various places refused or fought it,   and even quit instead of going along with the faurci .


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 27, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Just out of curiosity...if you think this will be all over by 11/4...how do you explain all these dead people & people who have it?


How do you explain all the dead people in 1980, 1990, or any other year ?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 27, 2022)

Carymeaway said:


> People die every day, from all sorts of things, I have lost 4 S/O's from various causes and I'm not even 60 for a couple more months, . If we don't give a damn about the 250,000+who die every year in the US or from medical errors and the additional people who die of all of the other reasons, logic says it is hyped*, I'm not saying it is not real, I'm saying it is hyped up and will end when it is no longer useful *to have it in the public eye. If other Countries can avoid the number of deaths and did not do what we did, it is hyped, hype tends to end when the vote is over.


One little two little three little hypes ...  more hypes to come.


----------



## win231 (Jul 27, 2022)

Maybe you can explain why the biggest increase in reported Covid cases & deaths were during mask & vaccine mandates.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 27, 2022)

win231 said:


> Maybe you can explain why the biggest increase in reported Covid cases & deaths were during mask & vaccine mandates.


Apparently if not obviously the reported cases and deaths have nothing to do with the actual number of cases of anything nor deaths.    Whatever fits the plan,  whatever is paid for,  that's what is reported.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 27, 2022)

This was written back in 2020 when we were told masks would help. 
Also, When I vote here, I don't have to show ID or anything.  They don't match signatures.  No photo ID. Nothing! 
You just say your name aloud  (or anyone's name ) and they hand you a voter card.  Anyone could say my name ten times over and get to vote.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 27, 2022)

Gaer said:


> This was written back in 2020


Good point, it is pretty dated...


----------



## win231 (Jul 27, 2022)

Carymeaway said:


> To give you a complete and full answer here will require politics and I'm fairly certain that is not the point of this board.
> People die every day, from all sorts of things, I have lost 4 S/O's from various causes and I'm not even 60 for a couple more months, .  If we don't give a damn about the 250,000+who die every year in the US or from  medical errors and the additional people who die of all of the other reasons, logic says it is hyped, I'm not saying it is not real, I'm saying it is hyped up and will end when it is no longer useful to have it in the public eye.   If other Countries can avoid the number of deaths and  did not do what we did, it is hyped, hype tends to end when the vote is over.


^^^^^ Logic is nice.


----------



## win231 (Jul 27, 2022)

Carymeaway said:


> To give you a complete and full answer here will require politics and I'm fairly certain that is not the point of this board.
> People die every day, from all sorts of things, I have lost 4 S/O's from various causes and I'm not even 60 for a couple more months, .  If we don't give a damn about the 250,000+who die every year in the US or from  medical errors and the additional people who die of all of the other reasons, logic says it is hyped, I'm not saying it is not real, I'm saying it is hyped up and will end when it is no longer useful to have it in the public eye.   If other Countries can avoid the number of deaths and  did not do what we did, it is hyped, hype tends to end when the vote is over.


We'll be hearing less about Covid when they generate sufficient fear about Monkeypox.


----------

